# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Αναπαραγωγή ιθαγενών εκτροφής >  Αναπαραγωγή φανέτα 2018

## MacGyver

Σε αυτό το θέμα θα σας παρουσιάσω τα 2 ζευγαράκια φανέτα και την προσπάθεια αναπαραγωγής τους για τη φετινή χρονιά. Βρισκόμαστε ήδη στα μέσα της αναπαραγωγής και μέχρι στιγμής έχουμε:

*1ο ζευγαράκι
*






Το συγκεκριμένο ζευγάρι είναι στην πρώτη τους γέννα και κλωσά το θηλυκό τα 4 αυγά του. Δεν έγινε αντικατάσταση των αυγών, ούτε ωοσκόπηση και οι ενοχλήσεις στο κλουβί είναι όσο το δυνατόν λιγότερες. Η τελευταία φωτογραφία τραβήχτηκε όταν κατέβασα το κλουβί για να συμπληρώσω τροφή και έβαλα χώρισμα κόντρα πλακέ για να μην τα τρομάξω.


*2ο ζευγαράκι
*
Αυτό το ζευγάρι έχει δώσει 3 μικρά μέχρι στιγμής μεγαλωμένα από παραμάνα, 3 αυγά που είναι σε άλλη παραμάνα και σήμερα ξεκίνησε 3η γέννα!!!! 

Ορισμένες φωτογραφίες τις είχα παρουσιάσει και στα στιγμιότυπα από την εκτροφή μας: καρδερίνες και άλλα ιθαγενή, από το ποστ #2197 και μετά. Να τονίσω ότι μετά το σεισμό που είχα θέμα με μια αρσενική καρδερίνα, απογοητεύτηκα και τα ψιλό-παράτησα: δεν έδινα νήμα και βαμβάκι, δεν ξανά έφτιαξα αυγοτροφή κλπ και ότι το συγκεκριμένο ζευγάρι είναι πιο κοντά στο σπίτι, με αποτέλεσμα περισσότερες ενοχλήσεις από φωνές, φώτα κλπ

1η φωλιά σκουπιδότοπος με 4 αυγά, από τα οποία σήμερα μεγαλώνουν 3 μικρά








2η φωλιά, όπου δεν έβλεπα το θηλυκό να κάθεται μέσα ακόμα και μετά το 4ο αυγό. Το ένα αυγό, μάλλον το 1ο της είχε χαλάσει (κουνιόταν ο αεροθάλαμος σαν φυσαλίδα) και τα υπόλοιπα 3 τα έχω στην παραμάνα με τα 3 των καρδερίνων. Δεν έχω κάνει ωοσκόπηση ακόμα, γιατί χάλασε ο φακός και θέλω να πάρω άλλο (με το φακό του κινητού φοβάμαι μην κάνω ζημιά).



Σήμερα, είδα 1ο αυγό σε πιο προσεγμένη φωλιά και θα προσπαθήσω να μην τα ενοχλήσω μήπως και καταφέρουν να μεγαλώσουν μόνα τους τα μικρά τους. Δεν θέλω να ταλαιπωρηθεί στη συνέχεια με άλλη γέννα το συγκεκριμένο θηλυκό, γιατί πέφτει και πολύ ξύλο από το αρσενικό για ζευγάρωμα και δεν θέλω να έχω απώλειες. Σκοπός μου είναι να πάρω μερικά πουλάκια και από τα δύο ζευγάρια, ώστε να φτιάξω νέα ζευγαράκια για την επόμενη χρονιά και μέχρι στιγμής είμαστε σε καλό δρόμο. 

Αύριο είναι 5η μέρα των μικρών και σκέφτομαι, μιας και θα είμαι σπίτι όλη μέρα και η παραμάνα έχει δακτυλίδι και πέρυσι δεν μου δημιούργησε πρόβλημα με τα μικρά της, να τους περάσω δακτυλιδάκια 2,7 mm

Καλή συνέχεια

----------


## Titribit

ωραια πουλακια τα φανετα

με το καλο!

----------


## ndlns

Μπράβο, να σου ζήσουν τα μικρά και ανάλογη συνέχεια εύχομαι...
Για το φακό του κινητού, δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει θέμα. Εγώ μ' αυτόν κάνω ωοσκόπηση από πέρυσι σε όλες τις γέννες και δεν έχω διαπιστώσει καμία παρενέργεια... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

Μπράβο Νωντα..Πολύ ωραία 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

> Μπράβο, να σου ζήσουν τα μικρά και ανάλογη συνέχεια εύχομαι...
> Για το φακό του κινητού, δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει θέμα. Εγώ μ' αυτόν κάνω ωοσκόπηση από πέρυσι σε όλες τις γέννες και δεν έχω διαπιστώσει καμία παρενέργεια... 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Η παρενέργεια είναι στα χέρια που τρέμουν... Τα αυγά από τα ιθαγενή είναι τα 2/3 από τα καναρινίσια και πιο εύθραυστα  ::

----------


## jk21

Καλη συνεχεια Νωντα !

----------


## ndlns

Εγώ νόμιζα ότι λες για το δυνατό φως...
Οκ τότε. Κουτάλι δεν βοηθάει εδώ; 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

5η μέρα σήμερα και περάσαμε δακτυλιδάκια στο αριστερό πόδι. Προσπάθησα το 2,7mm αλλά δεν τα κατάφερα και τελικά τους έβαλα 2,9mm. Πέρυσι, είχα αντιμετωπίσει προβλήματα με δακτυλίδια που σφήνωσαν στα πόδια και έπρεπε να τα κόψω, με αποτέλεσμα στο τέλος να χάσω πουλάκια αλλά και να "μυριστούν" αίμα τα κουνούπια και να αντιμετωπίσω προβλήματα με ευλογιά. 






Τα πουλάκια έχουν ήδη ανοίξει τα μάτια τους και είναι καλοταϊσμένα και ζωηρά. Η διατροφή τους είναι από την πρώτη μέρα ή καλύτερα από τη μέρα που κλώσαγε η παραμάνα αυγό και χορταρικά (αντράκλα, ιταλικό ραδίκι, βλήτα) και μείγμα σπόρων φουλ στο καναβούρι, λιναρόσπορο, νίζερ (μη με ρωτήσετε αναλογίες, απλά προσθέτω λιπαρούς σπόρους στο υπάρχον μείγμα που είχα φτιάξει).

----------


## jk21

Κυλησανε ολα κατ ευχην με την αποδοχη των δαχτυλιδιων τελικα Νωντα;

----------


## MacGyver

Μέχρι στιγμής όλα καλά. Δεν χρησιμοποίησα ταινία για κάλυψη του χρώματος του δακτυλιδιού και έριξα μερικά σποράκια στη φωλιά για να την 'λερωσω'. Η παραμανα καθάρισε τη φωλιά και δεν πείραξε καθόλου τα μικρά 

Να δούμε πως θα περάσω δακτυλίδια στα μικρά που θα έρθουν με το καλό από το πρώτο ζευγάρι και ευελπιστώ να τα μεγαλώσουν οι γονεις τους. Ένα επιπλέον εμπόδιο είναι η θέση του κλουβιού που είναι ψηλά και δεν μπορώ να έχω συχνά οπτική επαφή...

----------


## MacGyver

Τα φανετάκια είναι σήμερα 8 ημερών. Παρατήρησα ότι σε σχέση με την χθεσινή μέρα τους λείπουν αρκετά φτερά και δεν ξέρω αν οφείλεται στον καύσωνα ή σε κάποια άλλη αιτία και πρέπει να επέμβω.

Σημερινή απογευματινή φωτογραφία:



Χθεσινή πρωινή φωτογραφία (μεσολάβησαν 2 πολύ ζεστές ημέρες)



Τα ζευγαράκια πάνε πολύ καλά και κλωσάνε και τα δύο. Στο πρώτο ζευγάρι θα δω αύριο - μεθαύριο αν έχουν βγει τα μικρά:





Και στο δεύτερο ζευγαράκι έχει στρωθεί η κυρία για τα καλά (δεν ξέρω πόσα αυγά έχει μέσα):



Πάντως τα αρσενικά δεν έχουν καθόλου κοκκινίσει όπως είναι στη φύση τέτοια εποχή. Ελπίζω του χρόνου να ασχοληθώ περισσότερο με το χρωματισμό τους, μέσω φυσικών τροφών εννοείται.

----------


## Titribit

> Πάντως τα αρσενικά δεν έχουν καθόλου κοκκινίσει όπως είναι στη φύση τέτοια εποχή. Ελπίζω του χρόνου να ασχοληθώ περισσότερο με το χρωματισμό τους, μέσω φυσικών τροφών εννοείται.



Υγεια να εχουν και ας ειναι και βεραμαν!

----------


## jk21

Δεν μου αρεσει η εξαφανιση φτερωματος .... πρεπει να δεις αν τα μαδανε  .Με δεδομενο ομως οτι δεν υπαρχει τραυματισμος , μηπως το κανει καποιο απλα για να εχει υλικο στο στομα , να κανει τη γνωστη  κινηση προτασης  βατεματος προς το ταιρι του

----------


## MacGyver

> Δεν μου αρεσει η εξαφανιση φτερωματος .... πρεπει να δεις αν τα μαδανε  .Με δεδομενο ομως οτι δεν υπαρχει τραυματισμος , μηπως το κανει καποιο απλα για να εχει υλικο στο στομα , να κανει τη γνωστη  κινηση προτασης  βατεματος προς το ταιρι του


Δημήτρη, αυτά είναι μόνο με την παραμάνα. Αν θέλει να προχωρήσει σε νέα γέννα, θεωρώ είναι νωρίς να της βάλω 2η φωλιά γιατί μπορεί να τα παρατήσει. Το μόνο που μπορώ να κάνω είναι να εξαφανίσω (ταράτσα) το φανετοκάναρο που κελαηδά (καναρίνια δεν υπάρχουν στη γειτονιά) και να αλλάξω αύριο το υπόστρωμα της φωλιάς, ώστε να είναι πιο "διαμπερές" για να αερίζεται καλύτερα.

Επίσης, χθες είχε οπτική επαφή με την άλλη παραμάνα, σαν να τα λέγανε... Υπάρχει περίπτωση οι ρουφιάνες να πυρώνουν ακόμη? Δεν θέλω να σκεφτώ το ενδεχόμενο να παρατήσει είτε αυτή τα μικρά είτε η άλλη τα 6 αυγά (3 από φανέτο και 3 από καρδερίνα)



Παρήγγειλα και φακό, να δω πότε θα κάνω ωοσκόπηση...

----------


## MacGyver

Στο 1ο ζευγαράκι σήμερα είδα ότι βγήκαν τα μικρά και ήταν και ταϊσμένα. Δεν πρόσεξα αν ήταν 3 ή 4 και φωτογραφίες θα βάλω τις επόμενες ημέρες. Ευκαιρία για να τους γεμίσω τις ταΐστρες σπόρους και να φτιάξω νέα συνταγή αυγοτροφής.

Τα 3 μεγάλα πλέον μικρά είναι μια χαρά, τους άλλαξα και τσόχα στη φωλιά.

Στην παραμάνα έκανα ωοσκόσηση με πατέντα (καλαμάκι μπροστά σε φακό για να χωρέσει ανάμεσα στα κάγκελα του κλουβιού και μαύρη μονωτική ταινία - McGyver πατέντα) και νομίζω ότι έχουμε:

Άσπορο φανέτου


Ενσπορο καρδερίνας


'Ενσπορο καρδερίνας


Ένσπορο καρδερίνας


Άσπορο φανέτου


Ένσπορο (?) φανέτου

----------


## ndlns

Νώντα, τέλεια πάει το πράγμα. Που να μην είχες και τις αναποδιές με το σεισμό και τα χαμένα αυγά... Μπράβο! 
Καλά, για την πατέντα, δεν έχω λόγια... Τα λέει όλα το όνομά σου... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Titribit

ΜacGyver εισαι ουτως η αλλως για το γεγονος οτι παιρνεις αυγα απο τις καρδερινες σε 60αρα!

----------


## MacGyver

> ΜacGyver εισαι ουτως η αλλως για το γεγονος οτι παιρνεις αυγα απο τις καρδερινες σε 60αρα!


... ένσπορα αυγά από τις καρδερίνες 
... και ζευγαρώνουν τα φανέτα σε 60άρα και μεγαλώνουν τα μικρά τους (είμαι ψώνιο  :Party0035: )

Πέρα από την πλάκα, θέλω να αντικαταστήσω τις 60άρες με 76άρες, αλλά πρέπει να περάσει από οικογενειακό συμβούλιο, να δώσω ανταλλάγματα κλπ. Δεν είναι το σωστό μέγεθος κλουβιού για ιθαγενή, άσχετο αν εμάς μας βολεύει για τους δικούς μας λόγους

----------


## ndlns

Οι καρδερίνες δεν είναι στις δύο 76άρες;
Πήρες ένσπορα αυγά σε 60άρα και εγώ ακόμα κάθομαι; Θα πηδηχτώ απ' το παράθυρο! 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Μεγαλώνουμε και αναπληρώνουμε τα χαμένα φτερά μας... θεωρώ ότι ήταν μια "κάψα" της παραμάνας που πέρασε




Το πρώτο ζευγάρι έχει τελικά 3 μικρά, ζωηρά και καλοταϊσμένα. Δεν βρήκα υπολείμματα από το 4ο αυγό ή νεκρό νεοσσό. Να σημειώσω ότι δεν τα έχουν ταΐσει ακόμα αυγό και αυγοτροφή και τα σκούρα σημάδια στον πρόλοβο πρέπει να είναι από τα χορταρικά και μέχρι να μου το επιβεβαιώσει ο jk21 θεώρησα ότι έχουν κάποιο πρόβλημα.



 Μακάρι να κλαρώσουν όλα και του χρόνου να τα παντρέψουμε!!! 

Στα τελευταία θα προσπαθήσω να περάσω δακτυλίδια στο δεξί πόδι για να τα ξεχωρίζω εύκολα, χωρίς να χρειάζεται να τα πιάνω. Να δούμε βέβαια αν θα ξεχωρίσουμε και το φύλο τους εύκολα, στα φανετοκάναρα ήταν σχετικά εύκολο, από τα σημάδια στο στήθος.

----------


## MacGyver

Μετά την πατέντα


Η λύση ήταν να παραγγείλω 5 φακούς για να έχουμε για τα επόμενα χρόνια




Τα μικρά μεγαλώνουν κανονικά, τόσο από τους γονείς τους που σήμερα έφαγαν και ασπράδι αυγού και αυγοτροφή, όσο και από την υπερπροστατευτική παραμάνα

----------


## ndlns

Μόνο 5; Παραπάνω έπρεπε να πάρεις...
Μία χαρά τα πάνε τα μικρούλια σου... Φτου φτου 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

> Μόνο 5; Παραπάνω έπρεπε να πάρεις...
> Μία χαρά τα πάνε τα μικρούλια σου... Φτου φτου 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


1 € ο ένας και 3 € τα μεταφορικά!!! Τι να έκανα? Όποιος θέλει να του δώσω βρε παιδιά  :winky:

----------


## ndlns

Από που ρε Νώντα; Εγώ θέλω, πόσο τους δίνεις; χαχαχα 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Πω μια χαρα τα πανε Νωντα φτου φτου! 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

> Ένσπορο (?) φανέτου


Ένσπορο τελικά. Βγήκε σήμερα το πρωί ο Νο7...
Αύριο περιμένω το πρώτο καρδερινάκι, με πρόλαβε ο Τάσος από την Κύπρο για μια ημέρα

----------


## MacGyver

> Από που ρε Νώντα; Εγώ θέλω, πόσο τους δίνεις; χαχαχα 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Εσένα θα σου δώσω δωρεάν... ένα κέρασμα καφέ θα σου στοιχίσει  :Anim 59:

----------


## ndlns

Ας βγουν τα δικά σου με το καλό και ας είναι... καθυστερημένα. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Σήμερα βάλαμε δακτυλιδάκια D 2,7mm στα 3 δεξιοπόδαρα μικρά που μεγαλώνουν με τους γονείς τους. Φωτογραφίες το βράδυ

----------


## fantomas

Καλή συνέχεια στην προσπάθεια !!

----------


## MacGyver

> Σήμερα βάλαμε δακτυλιδάκια D 2,7mm στα 3 δεξιοπόδαρα μικρά που μεγαλώνουν με τους γονείς τους. Φωτογραφίες το βράδυ






Έλειπα όλη μέρα και το μυαλό μου ήταν στα φανετάκια, αν θα είναι αποδεκτά με τα δακτυλίδια. Ευτυχώς όλα καλά μέχρι στιγμής... Τι να πω γι' αυτά τα υπέροχα πουλιά...  ::

----------


## ndlns

Κουκλάκια! 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Titribit

θα μας κάνεις να αρχίσουμε εκτροφή φανέτα  Νωντα!

----------


## MacGyver

Σήμερα είχε καθάρισμα και φωτογράφηση:

Τα πρώτα 3 έχουν κλαρώσει και άρχισαν να τσιμπολογάνε αυγό και αυγοτροφή



Τα επόμενα 3 που μεγαλώνουν κανονικά με το ζευγαράκι (τα δεξιοπόδαρα) σήμερα σε νέα, καθαρή φωλιά. Σιγά μην κάθισαν μέσα, στον πάτο του κλουβιού γυροφέρνουν...



και η κυρία από το 2ο ζευγαράκι με την χάλια φωλιά που δεν καθόταν και τα είχα βάλει στην παραμάνα τα πρώτα της (στην 1η φωτογραφία) πλέον δεν βγαίνει με τίποτα από τη φωλιά για να δω πόσα μικρά έβγαλε (και σε βίντεο)




https://i.imgur.com/77Sq3Wl.mp4

----------


## kostas salonika

Γεια σου νωντα με τα ωραία σου ....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Μπράβο Νώντα, keep going... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Titribit

Μπράβο Νωντα,με το καλό!

----------


## IscarioTis

Μπραβο ρε Νωντα δωκε πονο

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Να πανε ολα καλα Νωντα !

----------


## MacGyver

Επειδή ξανά γέννησε (1ο αυγό σήμερα) πήρα τα μικρά, αν και νωρίς, και τα έβαλα μαζί με τα προηγούμενα. Έχουμε 3 και 3 από τα δύο ζευγάρια φανέτα εδώ (δακτυλιδάκι στο αριστερό πόδι για τα μεν και στο δεξί για τα δε) και ένα ακόμη κλάρωσε σήμερα (στην παραμάνα μαζί με ένα γαρδελάκι που έμεινε). 

Το άλλο ζευγάρι έχει 2 ένσπορα αυγά περίπου μια βδομάδα με δέκα ημέρες τώρα



Τα μικρά αν και τρώνε κανονικά αυγό/αυγοτροφή/χορταρικά τώρα το βράδυ "φωνάζουν" τους γονείς τους για τάισμα...

----------


## amastro

Λίγο παρακινδυνευμένο μου φαίνεται που τα χώρισες ενώ ζητάνε ακόμα τάισμα.
Πως και δεν έβαλες κανένα πλαστικό που δεν μπορούν να του κάνουν ζημιά;

----------


## MacGyver

> Λίγο παρακινδυνευμένο μου φαίνεται που τα χώρισες ενώ ζητάνε ακόμα τάισμα.
> Πως και δεν έβαλες κανένα πλαστικό που δεν μπορούν να του κάνουν ζημιά;


Δεν έκανα αντικατάσταση σε καμία γέννα στα φανετα και στις καρδερίνες γιατί δε θέλω να τα ενοχλώ. Πιστεύω ότι τα ένστικτα τους και οι συνήθειες τους από το φυσικό περιβάλλον τα οδηγούν πολύ εύκολα σε εγκατάλειψη φωλιων,αυγά στον πάτο κλπ.

Τα 2 από τα 3 μικρά που 'παραπονιόντουσαν' τα έβαλα στην παραμανα με το φανετακι (κλαρωσε) και το καρδερινακι που έχει μείνει πίσω στην ανάπτυξη και είναι ακομα στη φωλιά. Τα ταισε κανονικά και το ένα μαλιστα μπηκε και στη φωλιά... 

Οι γονείς τους πάντως απολαμβάνουν τον αποχωρισμό με κελαηδημα και βατεματα

----------


## MacGyver

Τα μικρά είναι στην παραμάνα και ταΐζονται ακόμα. Μάλλον παραλίγο να κάνω μπιπ....

Να υποθέσω ότι το πάνω είναι αρσενικό (καφέ χρώμα στην πλάτη και 6 άσπρα φτερά) και το 2ο θηλυκό? 



Θα τα βγάλω ένα ένα να κάνουμε δημοψήφισμα για το φύλλο τους...

----------


## Titribit

Ενταξει αφου το διορθωσες ολα καλα

----------


## kostas karderines

Νώντα οποία σε αυτό το σημείο αποκτήσουν χρώμα κεραμιδί είναι αρσενικά.γιατι το ξέρεις ότι κόκκινο στο κλουβί δεν βγάζουν!

----------


## Nenkeren

Κατι για ζεαξανθινη εχω ακουσει οσων αφορα το κοκκινο για τα φανετα.

----------


## dikai

Αν και τα ξέρεις απλα για να φαίνεται το άρθρο.

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...innet-)-sexing




> Τα μικρά είναι στην παραμάνα και ταΐζονται ακόμα. Μάλλον παραλίγο να κάνω μπιπ....
> 
> Να υποθέσω ότι το πάνω είναι αρσενικό (καφέ χρώμα στην πλάτη και 6 άσπρα φτερά) και το 2ο θηλυκό? 
> 
> 
> 
> Θα τα βγάλω ένα ένα να κάνουμε δημοψήφισμα για το φύλλο τους...

----------


## dikai

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...net-coloration

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...84%CE%BF%CF%82






> Κατι για ζεαξανθινη εχω ακουσει οσων αφορα το κοκκινο για τα φανετα.

----------


## gonousas

Συγχαρητηρια για τα φανετα ...αντιμετωπισες ποτε θεμα καταθλιψης του αρσενικου ? Ισως να κανω εγω καποια βλακεια

----------


## MacGyver

> Συγχαρητηρια για τα φανετα ...αντιμετωπισες ποτε θεμα καταθλιψης του αρσενικου ? Ισως να κανω εγω καποια μαλακια


Τα αρσενικά τα έχω 3η χρονια φέτος. Πρωτη φορα με θηλυκα φανετα, τις προηγούμενες με καναρινες. Δεν αντιμετωπισα πότε πρόβλημα και τα θεωρώ φιλότιμα πουλιά. Δεν εκανα ούτε κάλυψη στα κοκκινα δακτυλίδια στα μικρά και τα δέχτηκαν κανονικά. Όταν βγαίνουν τα θηλυκά απο τις φωλιές τα κυνηγούν (δεν ξερω με τι σκοπό χα χα). Το μόνο 'κακό' είναι ότι χτυπιουνται αν πλησιασω πολύ (εκτός αν κλωσανε) και δεν κοκκινιζουν οπως στη φύση. Ίσως να θέλουν πολύ ήλιο. ..

----------


## amatina

> θεμα καταθλιψης του αρσενικου ? Ισως να κανω εγω καποια μαλακια


Κατάθλιψη: να του προσφέρεις, φως του ήλιου, σπόροι λιναριού, καρύδια, σπανάκι, βρώμη, μπανάνα, τρίβε για αυτό λίγο ωμό σκόρδο στην αυγοτροφή και γενικά τροφές με το αμινοξύ τρυπτοφάνη Σύμπλεγμα βιταμινών Β, ιχνοστοιχεία όπως το σελήνιο, ο ψευδάργυρος, το μαγνήσιο, κλπ Σίγουρα κάποια μ@λ@κι@ κάνεις!!!!!

----------


## gonousas

> Κατάθλιψη: να του προσφέρεις, φως του ήλιου, σπόροι λιναριού, καρύδια, σπανάκι, βρώμη, μπανάνα, τρίβε για αυτό λίγο ωμό σκόρδο στην αυγοτροφή και γενικά τροφές με το αμινοξύ τρυπτοφάνη Σύμπλεγμα βιταμινών Β, ιχνοστοιχεία όπως το σελήνιο, ο ψευδάργυρος, το μαγνήσιο, κλπ Σίγουρα κάποια μ@λ@κι@ κάνεις!!!!!


ρε ας φανε και οι γατες ....

----------


## IscarioTis

Νωντα μπραβο ρε φιλε και εις ανωτερα !

----------


## MacGyver

Αριστεροπόδαροι - δεξιοπόδαροι 1-0

Έχω βάλει ένα θηλυκό και ένα αρσενικό στο ίδιο κλουβί και σήμερα που γύρισα από τη δουλειά βρήκα τον αρσενικό έτσι:





Έβαλα χώρισμα και έδωσα άμεσα almora plus στο νερό (του βούτηξα τη μύτη του μέσα για να πιει) και αυγό/αυγοτροφή. Είναι σοκαρισμένο αλλά πιστεύω θα συνέλθει. Δεν έχει χτυπήσει στα ματάκια του και τον είδα να τρώει. Να του βάλω κάτι στις πληγές του?

Να σημειώσω ότι ο "φταίχτης" είναι πιο μεγάλο από το χτυπημένο και ήταν από πριν στο κλουβί (ο μικρός είναι φιλοξενούμενος), άρα είναι πιο κυρίαρχο στο χώρο. Θεωρώ από τα χαρακτηριστικά του ότι είναι θηλυκό, αν και αυτή η συμπεριφορά με βάζει σε σκέψεις...

----------


## MacGyver

Τα δύο ζευγαράκια σήμερα:

----------


## Titribit

ηταν απο διαφορετικες γεννες?

----------


## MacGyver

> ηταν απο διαφορετικες γεννες?


Ναι, και από διαφορετικά ζευγάρια. Σκεφτόμουν να τα κρατήσω ως ζευγαράκι για του χρόνου

----------


## ndlns

Ενδοοικογενειακή βία βλέπω...
Πολύ σκληρή η κυρία! 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dikai

Kαθαρισμός με οξυζενέ Νώντα και λίγο fucidin με μπατονέτα για αντιβίωση.



> Αριστεροπόδαροι - δεξιοπόδαροι 1-0
> 
> Έχω βάλει ένα θηλυκό και ένα αρσενικό στο ίδιο κλουβί και σήμερα που γύρισα από τη δουλειά βρήκα τον αρσενικό έτσι:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Έβαλα χώρισμα και έδωσα άμεσα almora plus στο νερό (του βούτηξα τη μύτη του μέσα για να πιει) και αυγό/αυγοτροφή. Είναι σοκαρισμένο αλλά πιστεύω θα συνέλθει. Δεν έχει χτυπήσει στα ματάκια του και τον είδα να τρώει. Να του βάλω κάτι στις πληγές του?
> ...

----------


## MacGyver

Δημήτρη δυστυχώς ψόφησε στα χερια μου σήμερα το πρωί. Αν και είδα χθες να τρώει,  ήταν πολύ αδύνατο και δεν άντεξε το καημένο.

----------


## IscarioTis

Οχι ρε φιλε ....κριμα τσακωμος για τον χωρο να υποθεσω Νωντα?

----------


## MacGyver

Χθες με το καθάρισμα ήθελα να κάνω ωοσκόπηση. Κατεβάζω τα κλουβιά και ενώ το αρσενικό είναι τρομαγμένο, το θηλυκό δεν καταλαβαίνει τίποτα. Προσπαθώ να το σηκώσω για να δω και έρχεται η γυναίκα μου και μου βάζει τις φωνές: "γιατί τα πειράζεις? Δεν τα λυπάσαι? και γιατί να κάνεις ωοσκόπηση? Όλη την ώρα τα ενοχλείς κλπ κλπ". Τώρα να χαρώ που επιτέλους τα νοιάζεται και τα προσέχει ή να πω ότι πάει η παντόφλα σύννεφο....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohP5DzPU598

Εννοείται ότι θα περιμένουμε μια βδομάδα ακόμα για να μάθουμε στην πράξη τα αποτελέσματα της ωοσκόπησης...

----------


## IscarioTis

Κανε τον αδιαφορο Νωντα. εγινε αυτο που ηθελες. αντε με το καλο! 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Έβαλες και άλλον στο παιχνίδι. Δεν είσαι μόνος πλέον στη λήψη αποφάσεων  ::

----------


## MacGyver

> Έβαλες και άλλον στο παιχνίδι. Δεν είσαι μόνος πλέον στη λήψη αποφάσεων


Από τη στιγμή που "μάζευε" καρδερινάκια από τον πάτο του κλουβιού έχει ...άποψη. Λες αυτό να είναι το μυστικό για να βοηθάνε και οι γυναίκες μας? Να τις χώσουμε απευθείας στα βαθιά?

Το κακό είναι ότι έβαλα και την πεθερά στο παιχνίδι και την έχω ανάγκη όταν θα λείπω διακοπές. Αν της πω να βάλει δακτυλίδια στα μικρά θα το δεχτεί?  :Happy0196:

----------


## IscarioTis

χαχαχαχα αμα βαλει δαχτυλιδια βγαλε βιντεο, θα ειναι η πρωτη γυναικα στην Ελλαδα εκτος και εχω χασει επεισοδια

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Καιρό είχαμε να γράψουμε εδώ.... Σήμερα ήρθε το πρώτο φανετάκι (μελλοντικό δεξιοπόδαρο αν δεν συμπέσουν οι μέρες του δακτυλιδιού με τις διακοπές)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9hFXGyOE18 

Το θηλυκό άφησε και μια τεράστια "τούρτα" στη φωλιά όταν πέταξε που παραλίγο να πνίξει το μικρό. Ευτυχώς δεν το πέτυχε, καθάρισα τη φωλιά και αφαίρεσα και λίγο υλικό.

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

Χα χα γενέθλια είχε το πουλί Νώντα;

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Ένα μικρό ακόμη με σημάδι από μαύρη τελεία...



Σήμερα, μετά από 24 ώρες που το είδα,  είναι ζωντανό, δραστήριο και έχει μεγαλώσει. Να επέμβω?

----------


## amatina

Γιατί πιστεύω ότι δεν έχει τίποτα?

----------


## MacGyver

> Γιατί πιστεύω ότι δεν έχει τίποτα?


Μιχάλη πρέπει να πάμε να σε κεράσω καφέ...

Μόλις είδα το πουλάκι και έχει φύγει αυτο το σημάδι, ενώ το πρωί το είχε. Ξέρουμε τι μπορεί να ήταν?

----------


## amatina

Κάθε μαύρο σημάδι που εμφανίζουν τα μικρά δεν είναι πάντα σύμπτωμα μαύρης τελείας.

----------


## MacGyver

Ημέρα καθαρισμού και μαζέματος...

2 δακτυλιδάκια στα μικρά του ενός ζευγαριού (ένα από το ζευγάρι και ένα από την παραμάνα που το επανέφερα στη μάνα και στον πατέρα του). Πρέπει να είμαι ο μοναδικός που παίρνω αυγό από το ζευγάρι και όταν το μικρό γίνει 6 ημερών του βάζω δακτυλίδι και το ξανά βάζω στη μάνα του... Βασικά, ο λόγος είναι ότι υπολόγιζα να βάλω καρδερινάκια στην παραμάνα, αλλά τελικά πήγαν ... στη Λαζαρίνα του JK21!!! Η παραμάνα όταν της έβαλα το ενός ημερών καρδερινάκι, αντί για το φανετάκι, δεν του έδινε σημασία και κατέληξε να ξεκουράζεται πλέον στον πάγκο για φέτος

Το άλλο ζευγαράκι έχει 2 μικρά και έβαλα δακτυλίδι (αριστεροπόδαρα αυτά) μόνο στο ένα γιατί το άλλο ήταν αρκετά μικρότερο (υπολογίζω 2 ημέρες μικρότερο)

----------


## jk21

Το πουλακι στην πραγματικοτητα μπηκε στην αλλη θηλυκια που εχει νεοσσο 2 ημερων σχεδον . Δυστυχως το μικρουλι το βρηκα νεκρο σημερα εντος φωλιας .Το δικο της πουλακι μεγαλωνει κανονικα .Το αυγο δεν εχει εκκολαφτει μεχρι σημερα νωρις το πρωι , ομως δεν το εχει πειραξει .Ευχομαι αν βγει το νεο καρδερινακι απο κατω της και δεν προστεθει σαν το αλλο , να ταισει τουλαχιστον αυτο

----------


## jk21

Σημερα το πρωι νωρις , το αυγο δεν ειχε ακομα ανοιξει .Κατα τις 11 ομως βρηκα τη θηλυκια εκτος φωλιας και μεσα τον νεοσσο σε εμβρυικη σταση (στη φωτο το εχω ανοιξει εγω ελαχιστα για να δω την κοιλια του ) ακινητο οπως βρισκεται μεσα σε αυγο και νεκρο .Το αυγο ηταν εκτος φωλιας .Μαλλον το ανοιξε η θηλυκια οταν δεν ειδε να βγαινει ... δεν ξερω . Δεν φαινοταν να γεννηθηκε ζωντανο .Ειχε και μαυρο στιγμα στην κοιλιακη περιοχη 

Αλλα οχι αριστερα στην περιοχη της χολης .Πιο κεντρικα

----------


## MacGyver

Τα δύο ζευγαράκια έχουν από δύο μικρά και σήμερα τα είδα κλαρωμένα και τα 4. Μάλιστα, το ένα θηλυκό καθόταν μέσα στη φωλιά (πάλι θα γεννήσει?)

Παλαιότερες φωτογραφίες




Και σημερινές

----------


## CaptainChoco

Nα τα χαίρεσαι Νώντα!!

----------


## IscarioTis

ωχ κατι ομορφιες! 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

Πω πω κάτι φατσωνια!

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Soulaki

Τι ομορφα μουτρακια ειναι αυτα?

----------


## MacGyver

Τα μικρά κλαρώσαν και πριν προλάβω να βγάλω τη φωλιά ...ξανά γέννησαν. Τα μικρά δεν είναι ούτε 20 ημερών και μέχρι την ημέρα D-1 που θα (αν) βγουν τα επόμενα θα είναι όλα μαζί στο κλουβί. Δεν θέλω να βάλω το χώρισμα στη ζευγαρώστρα. Σημασία έχει να απογαλακτιστούν πρώτα σωστά τα 2 μικρά.

----------


## IscarioTis

Ο κυριος δεν την αφηνει να χαρει τα παιδια της καθολου χαχα 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

Νώντα είσαι ίνδαλμα για όλους εμάς τους αρχάριους ρε φίλε!

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

> Νώντα είσαι ίνδαλμα για όλους εμάς τους αρχάριους ρε φίλε!
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Αρχάριος είμαι και εγώ βρε...Πρώτη χρονιά πάνε τόσο καλά τα πράγματα. Είχα καλους δασκάλους από εδώ μέσα

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

Το ξέρω για αυτό το λέω! Είσαι ο βασιλιάς των αρχαρίων, άντε να στο πω έτσι!

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Θέλουμε σεμινάριο από Νώντα! 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Γύρισα από διακοπές και δυστυχώς στο ζευγαράκι που δεν είχα χωρίσει τα 2 πρώτα μικρά (περίπου 30 ημερών) είχαν βγει και τα 4 νέα μικρά και ήταν όλα πεταμένα στον πάτο του κλουβιού. Μόνο ένα, το σημερινό, ήταν ζωντανό και το έβαλα στη φωλιά και φυσικά χώρισα και τα 2 μεγάλα.



Του χρόνου διακοπές τον Οκτώβριο...

Θα βάλω αργότερα φωτογραφίες από τα κλαρωμένα, για να κλείσει με ωραίες εικόνες η φετινή αναπαραγωγική περίοδος

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

Κρίμα πραγματικά.Πιστευεις ότι το έκαναν τα μικρά; Δεν είχαν μαύρη τελεία Νώντα, μήπως και τα έβγαλαν οι γονείς.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

> Κρίμα πραγματικά.Πιστευεις ότι το έκαναν τα μικρά; Δεν είχαν μαύρη τελεία Νώντα, μήπως και τα έβγαλαν οι γονείς.
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Δεν ξέρω. Δε νομίζω ότι το έκαναν τα μικρά. Θέλω να δω αν θα επιζήσει το σημερινό που βρήκα ζωντανό.

----------


## adreas

μπα  τελος  εποχης  θα το  παρατηση του  χρονου παλι

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

Νώντα τι έγινε το μικρό;

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Δεν το ταισαν καθόλου. Μέσα σε 24 ώρες έχασα τα 4 φανετακια και 4 καρδερινακια περίπου 7 ημερών. Έχω σκασει

----------


## adreas

Αυτό   ήταν   και  το  τέλος   της  αναπαραγωγής   2018   για  σένα στα φανέτα   και του  χρόνου   με υγεία.

----------


## MacGyver

*Απολογισμός αναπαραγωγικής περιόδου 2018
*
*Φανετάκια Φ2 (αριστεροπόδαρα)
*
Μέσα Μαΐου γέννησαν τα Φ2 σε φωλιά «αχούρι» και από τα 4 αυγά βγήκαν στην παραμάνα 3 μικρά στις 28 Μαΐου. Σε 10 μέρες, το θηλυκό φανέτο είχε ξανά γεννήσει 4 αυγά, το ένα στον πάτο και τα υπόλοιπα σε παραμάνα (μαζί με 3 αυγά από καρδερίνα), όπου βγήκε και κλάρωσε ένα μικρό φανέτο. 

Μέσα Ιουνίου γέννησε ξανά 3 αυγά στη φωλιά και είδα και λίγα τσόφλια στον πάτο του κλουβιού. Το θηλυκό κλωσούσε αλλά ήταν άσπορα. 

Αρχές Ιουλίου ξανά γέννησε όπου κλώσησε κανονικά και μεγάλωσε 2 φανετάκια, χωρίς κάποιο πρόβλημα με τα δακτυλιδάκια τους.

Σύνολο: 4 γέννες, 4 μικρά με παραμάνα και 2 που τα μεγάλωσαν μόνα τους

*Φανετάκια Φ1 (δεξιοπόδαρα)
*
Από τη στιγμή που είχα πάρει μικρά από το άλλο ζευγαράκι, ήμουν πιο χαλαρός με το συγκεκριμένο ζευγαράκι.  Γέννησαν 1ο αυγό στις 22/05 και αρχές Ιουνίου βγήκαν 3 μικρά από τα 4 αυγά. Τα μεγάλωσαν κανονικά και δέχτηκαν και τα δακτυλίδια.

Την 18η μέρα των μικρών γέννησε πάλι και χώρισα τα μικρά (ΛΑΘΟΣ). Τα έβαλα σε παραμάνα που είχε το ένα μικρό φανετάκι από τα Φ2 και τα τάισε (!!!). Δυστυχώς τα πήρα και από την παραμάνα νωρίς (25 ημερών – ΛΑΘΟΣΧ2) και υπέγραψα την καταδίκη τους …  μετά από ένα μήνα περίπου τα 2 ψόφησαν (δεν είχαν σωστή ανάπτυξη) και το άλλο χτυπήθηκε από άλλο μεγαλύτερο φανετάκι όταν το έβαλα στο κλουβί του και δεν άντεξε.

Από τα 4 αυγά που έκανε στη 2η γέννα, πήρα το ένα και το έβαλα σε παραμάνα για να την έχω stand by για τα καρδερινάκια. Βγήκαν 3 μικρά, τα 2 στα φανέτα και ένα στην παραμάνα, όπου το επέστρεψα δακτυλιδωμένο 7 ημερών (!!!). Στη φωλιά βρήκα μόνο το ένα από τα 2 μικρά (περίπου στις 5 μέρες) και δεν βρήκα ποτέ το πτώμα. Αν δεν είχα φωτογραφίες θα ήμουν σίγουρος ότι έχασα το μέτρημα. 

Τελικά κλάρωσαν και τα δύο μικρά και στο καπάκι ξανά γέννησε (01/08). Δεν χώρισα τα μικρά, όπως λανθασμένα είχα κάνει προηγουμένως (16 ημερών αυτή τη φορά). Δυστυχώς βγήκαν 4/4 μικρά όταν έλειπα για διακοπές και χωρίς να έχω χωρίσει τα μεγαλύτερα (ήταν 30 ημερών) τα βρήκα όλα κάτω από τη φωλιά. Τα 3 είχαν ήδη πεθάνει και το 4ο , αν και χώρισα τα μεγαλύτερα, δεν το τάισαν καθόλου και πέθανε την επόμενη ημέρα.

Σύνολο: 4 γέννες, 5 μικρά (στο κλαρί) και 1+4 νεκρά, όλα μεγαλωμένα από τους γονείς τους


Τελικά από τα φανέτα πήρα 11 κλαρωμένα μικρά, αλλά έχασα τα 3 γιατί βιάστηκα να τα χωρίσω. Σε όλα τα μικρά έβαλα δακτυλίδια 2,7 ή 2,9 mm και χωρίς κάλυψη, χωρίς να αντιμετωπίσω πρόβλημα τόσο από τα φανέτα όσο και από τις παραμάνες. 

Τα μεγάλα έχουν ξεκινήσει πτερόρροια και τα έχω ακόμη μαζί. Υπολογίζω να τα χωρίσω σε κάνα μήνα περίπου και να ενώσω τα ίδια ζευγάρια του χρόνου, αν είμαστε όλοι καλά.

Να κλείσουμε με μια φωτογραφία από τα 2+2 μικρά, πλέον 35-40 ημερών.



Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τα μηνύματα σας και ραντεβού στην επόμενη αναπαραγωγική χρονιά

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

Κρίμα για τα πουλάκια που έχασες Νώντα.Η φετινή χρονιά σε δίδαξε κάποια πράγματα (και εμάς μιας και τα μοιραστηκες μαζί μας) και του χρόνου θα είναι σίγουρα μια καλύτερη χρονιά για σένα.Να χαίρεσαι τα μικρά σου και του χρόνου γονείς σου εύχομαι.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Νωντα γυρισα ρε, ποτε θα κανονισουμε για τον καφε που λεγαμε? 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Ημέρα καθαρίσματος και φωτογράφησης...
Ξεκινάμε από τα φανετάκια:

----------


## IscarioTis

το φυτο μεσα ειναι ριγανη ή με γελουν τα ματια μου?
θες να σου φερω πατηθρες ρε? αυτες που εχεις εινακ μεγαλες για τα ποδαρακια τους

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Θυμάρι... ρίγανη τους έβαλα μετά. Έχω και μικρές πατηθρες αν δεις μέσα (καβιλια 8αρα),ευχαριστώ

----------


## MacGyver

Παιχνίδια του φακού με τα αεικίνητα φανέτα...





ούτε κολιμπρί να ήταν...

----------


## MacGyver

Βοήθεια....
Αν και οι φωτογραφίες δεν είναι της προκοπής, θέλω βοήθεια για το φύλλο τους...

1. Μάλλον αρσενικό γιατί δεν έχει έντονες γραμμές στο στήθος. Τον είδα να γουργουρίζει κιόλας:





2. Νόμιζα ότι είναι αρσενικό γιατί έχει πολλά καφέ μέρη πχ φτερούγα αλλά έχει πολλές γραμμές στο στήθος. Από αυτό δεν έχω οπτική επαφή να δω αν γουργουρίζει. 









3. Αυτό έχει τα πιο πολλά καφέ σημάδια, αλλά από τις φωτογραφίες μάλλον φαίνεται θηλυκό...







Οι φωτογραφίες είναι τραβηγμένες απόγευμα και δυστυχώς δεν είναι καλός ο φωτισμός και δεν φαίνονται οι πλάτες τους. Αν μπορεί κάποιος να δώσει γνώμη και θα βάλω και άλλες φωτογραφίες...

----------


## smokie

Νώντα υπέροχα πουλάκια , ΜΠΡΑΒΟ , ακόμα είναι μικρά για να καταλάβεις , τα μικρά ειναι τόσο φοβητσιάρικα όπως τα περισσότερα φανέτα ? Σαλιάρισμα αλλά και λιγο τραγούδι έχω ακούσει και απο θηλυκά .

----------


## gonousas

τα αρσενικα εχουν πιο εντονα τα λευκα φτερα στην ουρα και τα φτερα πτησης

----------


## MacGyver

Ευχαριστώ και τους δύο...

Το καλοκαίρι νομίζω τα ξεχώριζα καλύτερα... Έντονο κεραμιδί στην πλάτη τα αρσενικά και γκρι τα θηλυκά. Τώρα, ή γέρασα και  ξεκούτιασα ή αυτά μοιάζουν όλα μεταξύ τους...

Μερικά μικρά είναι πιο άγρια και από αγριόγατες... ορισμένα κάθονται ακούνητα όταν βάζω πχ χορταρικά και είμαι δίπλα στο κλουβί...  

Αύριο είναι ημέρα καθαρισμού και θα ξανά βγάλω φωτογραφίες με το φως της ημέρας. Αν έχω χρόνο θα βγάλω και τα μεγάλα να τα έχω σαν αναφορά...

----------


## smokie

Αν μπορείς Νώντα βάλε καμιά φωτογραφία απο την πλάτη και το εσωτερικό των φτερών (ανοιγμένα αν γίνεται) να δούμε για αρσενικά - θηλυκά

----------


## MacGyver

Αυτά είναι τα δύο πουλάκια που κράτησα για να τα βάλω του χρόνου, μαζί με τα δύο ζευγάρια μου, αν πάνε όλα καλά. Αναφορικά με το φύλλο τους, νομίζω ότι τα σημάδια πλέον είναι ξεκάθαρα:

Αρσενικό (έχει 7 λευκά φτερά στη φτερούγα και άσπρο στήθος, με λίγες ραβδώσεις)







Θηλυκό (έχει 5 λευκά φτερά στη φτερούγα - αν και μάλλον λείπουν κάποια φτερά πτήσης - και έχει έντονο καφέ και ραβδώσεις στο στήθος





Ελπίζω να μην έχω κάνει λάθος στο φύλλο....

Να απαντήσω και στο Σταμάτη σε παλαιότερη ερώτηση ότι αυτά τα δύο είναι πολύ ήμερα και καθόλου φοβητσιάρικα, αλλά κάποια από τα αδέρφια τους που είχα βάλει σε μεγαλύτερη κλούβα μετά τον απογαλακτισμό και στην ταράτσα, χωρίς συνεχή παρουσία ανθρώπου όπως είναι το μπαλκόνι, ήταν πολύ ατίθασα (μη γράψω άγρια και γίνει καμιά παρερμηνεία). Να σημειώσω ότι αυτά δεν μπήκαν σε παραμάνα, αλλά μεγάλωσαν με τους γονείς τους κανονικά.

----------


## MacGyver

Χθες είδα ένα μικρό θηλυκό να είναι κακόκεφο και είδα ότι έχει πρησμένο άντερο (όχι μπαλάκι). Άμεσα μπήκε στο νοσοκομείο του Αντρέα, μιας και το δικό μου δεν αξιώθηκα να το φτιάξω, αν και έχω πάρει τα υλικά. 





Με τη θερμοκρασία είναι σαφώς πιο κινητικό και ευδιάθετο και σήμερα που το είδα η κατάσταση της κοιλιάς είναι η ίδια. Πρέπει να ρίξω λίγο διάβασμα σε παρόμοια θέματα και αύριο να ξεκινήσει θεραπεία

----------


## DScythe

Δεν ξέρω πολλά από αρρώστιες. Αλλά μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά και να γίνει "περδικι"

Στάλθηκε από το Mi A1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## mitsman

τι πιθανολογεις Νωντα???

----------


## MacGyver

> τι πιθανολογεις Νωντα???


Δημήτρη, τα πουλιά τα έχω έξω και αυτή την περίοδο ο καιρός ήταν περίεργος. Επίσης, λόγω έργων στο μπαλκόνι (θα τα παρουσιάσω όταν τελειώσουν) μετακίνησα τα κλουβιά και τα άφησα και 1-2 μέρες σε άλλο μέρος. Διατροφικά δεν άλλαξα κάτι.

----------


## IscarioTis

Και ελεγα να σε ρωτησω Νωντα,ολα καλα θα πανε ρε,γιαυτο τον λογο δεν αφηνω την τσουπα εξω ακομα,πως ειναι τωρα που την εχεις μεσα?

Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## yannis

συνηθως 90% για να μην πω και παραπανω,στα ιθαγενη οταν συμβει κατι ξαφνικα και παρουσιαζουν αδιαθεσια και πρησμενη κοιλια,τοτε το baycox νομιζω ειναι μονοδρομος.

δεν εχω χασει ποτε πουλι,οταν εφαρμοσα baycox και καθημερινη αυστηρη καθαριοτητα.

μπορει να συμβει και στα καλυτερα σπιτια,οποτε μην το φοβηθεις!

η συνταγη ειναι η εξης: 

Όταν έχουμε χαμηλή θερμοκρασία(κάτω από 25 βαθμούς), κάνω το διάλυμα Baycox-Νερό 3ml Baycox σε 1 λίτρο νερό. Από αυτό το διάλυμα φτιάχνω κάθε μέρα καινούργιο και το δίνω συνεχόμενα για 6 μέρες. Μετά δίνω 2 μέρες πολυβιταμίνες. Μετά, πάλι 2 μέρες Νερό με Baycox, και μετά πάλι 2 μέρες πολυβιταμίνες.

ειναι απο αρθρο του γνωστου Αλεξανδρου

----------


## IscarioTis

Βαζεις baycox χωρις να εχει προβλημα το πουλι δηλαδη?

Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## yannis

> Βαζεις baycox χωρις να εχει προβλημα το πουλι δηλαδη?
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Φουσκωμενο με πρησμενη κοιλια το θεωρεις νορμαλ;

δεν ξερω ο καθενας πρατει οπως νομιζει αυτος καλυτερα,επειδη ομως εχω χασει δικα μου φλωρακια,εκτροφης μου και μαλιστα το ενα το ειχα παει στον φημισμενο κτηνιατρο στο περιστερι απο Α ξεκιναει το ονομα του,ειχε κανει εξεταση και ειπε δεν θελει τιποτα,ομως το πουλι εκανε διαρροια και στο τελος πεθανε απο κοκκιδια.

οποτε ναι,δεν ξαναχανω χρονο με κανενα γιατροσοφι παρα μονο baycox αν δω κατι περιεργο...

συνηθως δεν χρειαζεται παρα σπανια και παντα τα πουλια συνερχονται μετα την χορηγια του.

----------


## MacGyver

Σημερινές εικόνες, πριν ξεκινήσουμε θεραπεία:








To πουλάκι είναι πολύ ευδιάθετο και έχει κανονική εικόνα εξωτερικά. Βλέπω ότι το έντερο είναι καλύτερα, αλλά διακρίνω λίγο συκώτι πρησμένο. Ξεκινήσαμε cosumix _"To COSUMIX® PLUS ενδείκνυται για την προφύλαξη και θεραπεία των βακτηριακών λοιμώξεων στα πτηνά"_ στην ποτίστρα και σε 2-3 μέρες θα ξανά βάλω φωτογραφίες

----------


## mitsman

Εύχομαι όλα καλά να πάνε, εγώ θα έδινα και κοκκιδοκτονο-στατικο συνδυαστικά... ξέρω ότι το cosumix  κάνει και αυτή την δουλειά αλλά στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση δεν αρκεί.... βλεπωντας και κάνοντας όμως!Εύχομαι όλα να πάνε...

----------


## MacGyver

Δημήτρη τελικά με εξωτερική βοήθεια  :winky:  έχω και esb3 και ριγανελαιο και θα τα δίνω μαζί. Σε ανάγκη εχω και gentamicina αλλά δε θέλω να δώσω προς το παρόν

----------


## mitsman

Όχι πάρα πάρα πολύ σωστά νομίζω!

----------


## yannis

καλη αναρωση ,ευχομαι να το ξεπερασει οτι και αν ειναι!

----------


## ndlns

Δεν μ' ακούς... Εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## mitsman

> Δεν μ' ακούς... Εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά. 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


για πες Νίκο!

----------


## ndlns

Του είχα πει χθες να ξεκινήσει με esb3... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Όταν το βγάζω από το νοσοκομείο και το αφήνω στο μπαλκόνι (στον ήλιο ή σε σκιά, στους 15-17 βαθμούς και χωρίς ρεύματα αέρα, για καμιά ώρα) είναι σε άριστη κατάσταση. 

Σήμερα, είναι η τρίτη ημέρα θεραπείας και νομίζω ότι έχει μειωθεί το πρήξιμο στο έντερο και στο συκώτι. Αύριο και μεθαύριο θα του σταματήσω την αγωγή και θα την επαναλάβω την 5η ημέρα για 3 μέρες ακόμα (από τις οδηγίες του esb3:_Χορηγείστε την αγωγή για (3) τρείς συνεχείς ημέρες, και επαναλάβετε το δοσολογικό σχήμαμετά από δύο μέρες, αν είναι απαραίτητο_)

----------


## MacGyver

Σήμερα 7η ημέρα του σταμάτησα την αγωγή τελικά και όχι το 3-2-3 ημέρες. Η διόγκωση του εντέρου έχει εξαφανιστεί τελείως και έχει λίγο κόκκινο συκώτι ακόμη. Θα δοκιμάσω να το βγάλω από το νοσοκομείο και να μείνει σε θερμοκρασία δωματίου σιγά σιγά. Μετά από 3 ημέρες θα το δω αν χρειάζεται επανάληψη της θεραπείας. Πάντως η κατάσταση του είναι πολύ καλή γενικότερα.

----------


## IscarioTis

Αντε να ξαναμπει στο σμηνος .Γνωμη μου παντως
Μην το βγαλεις αποτομα,δες μεχρι τι θερμοκρασια φτανει στο δωματιο και αρχισε να μειωνεις σιγα σιγα με το νοσοκομειο,μπορει να παρει κανα μηνα περιπου αλλα θα εισαι σιγουρος οτι  εγινε δουλεια

Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## mitsman

Νωντα Μην κάνεις το λάθος και δεν κάνεις επανάληψη... Όταν θα επανεμφανιστεί δεν θα είναι εύκολος ο γυρισμός....
εύχομαι τα καλύτερα!

----------


## MacGyver

Θα του κάνω επανάληψη σίγουρα, δεν το βιάζομαι να το βγάλω στο μπαλκόνι.  Το κλουβί του θα το βγάζω από το νοσοκομείο τα απογεύματα που θα είμαι σπίτι για να δω αντιδράσεις σε θερμοκρασίες 20-23 βαθμούς περίπου στο σπίτι. Σήμερα του έκανα και γενική καθαριότητα με αλλαγή σε πατήθρες, ταΐστρες.

Είναι πολύ νωρίς να ρωτήσω, αλλά σε αναπαραγωγή θα μπορούσε να μπει φέτος? Μιλάμε για μετά από ενάμιση με δύο μήνες και εφόσον επανέλθει πλήρως και δεν ξανά ασθενήσει.

Επίσης, διάβασα στο φόρουμ ότι το baycox μειώνει τη γονιμότητα (δεν ξέρω για πόσο καιρό), αλλά δεν είδα κάτι για cosumix + esb3 που πήρε το συγκεκριμένο πουλί. Αν ξέρει κάποιος περισσότερα για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα...

----------


## mitsman

Νωντα... θα το βάλεις κανονικότατα!Κανένα πρόβλημα στο εγγυομαι!!! Όσο για το baycox θα το αφήσω ασχολίαστο...! προχωρά σαν να μην έγινε ποτέ!

----------


## MacGyver

Σήμερα, βγήκαμε στο μπαλκόνι με 10 βαθμούς (όχι ρεύματα αέρα) και ήταν υπερδραστήριο (όπως όλα τα φανέτα) για λίγες ώρες. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZeREfPPT28

Τώρα το έχω στο νοσοκομείο με κλειστή την λάμπα πυρακτώσεως (20 βαθμοί στο σπίτι) και αύριο θα ξεκινήσουμε επαναληπτική θεραπεία. Δε νομίζω ότι θα χρειαστεί καθόλου η λάμπα από δω και πέρα

----------


## mitsman

τελεια.... μπραβο ρε Νωντα.... αντε και οταν γεννησει θα ερθω να διαλεξω ενα πουλακι,.... χααχχααχχαχα

----------


## MacGyver

> τελεια.... μπραβο ρε Νωντα.... αντε και οταν γεννησει θα ερθω να διαλεξω ενα πουλακι,.... χααχχααχχαχα


Θα σου φέρω ζευγαράκι δώρο στη Νάξο και θα κεράσεις μπύρες  :Anim 19:

----------


## MacGyver

Σημερινή φωτογραφία της κοιλιάς, μετά το τέλος και της επαναληπτικής θεραπείας



Διακρίνω ένα πολύ μικρό ερεθισμό στο έντερο (αριστερά), καθόλου ερεθισμένο συκώτι και δημιουργία λίπους (καλό σημάδι). Να σημειώσω ότι το πουλάκι τις τελευταίες ημέρες ήταν τη μέρα στο μπαλκόνι και το βράδυ εντός του σπιτιού, σε θερμοκρασία 20 βαθμών περίπου (δεν μπήκε στο νοσοκομείο καθόλου τις τελευταίες 7-8 ημέρες). Σκέφτομαι να το αφήσω και το βράδυ έξω και να ξανά δω την κοιλιά του σε 2-3 ημέρες πριν το επαναφέρω στη ζευγαρώστρα. Πλέον του έχω μόνο ριγανέλαιο στην ποτίστρα. Από διάθεση είναι σούπερ (και αρκετά δυνατό όταν το πιάνω στα χέρια μου)

----------


## MacGyver

Update...

Σήμερα βρήκα από το συγκεκριμένο πουλάκι ένα αυγό μες στη φωλιά και άλλο ενα στον πάτο του κλουβιού. Είμαι πολυ χαρούμενος που κατάφερε να επιβιώσει και φυσικά που μου χάρισε το πρώτο αυγό της φετινής αναπαραγωγής. 

Αναλυτική ενημέρωση θα γίνεται πλέον  στο θέμα που έχω ανοίξει για την φετινή αναπαραγωγικη προσπάθεια  :Jumping0046:

----------

